

I don’t call myself an “entrepreneur” - nickbruun
http://bruun.co/2012/11/19/i-dont-call-myself-an-entrepreneur

======
roncohen
When I tell people what I do, they ask me if I do it because I couldn't get a
real job.

Also, I can't help but think Zuckerberg's sister's reality show is a kind of
meta/ironic commentary against the hipness of being an entrepreneur.

~~~
nickbruun
Ironically, that question stops when you get funding, it seems ;)

